# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Metanabol 5mg (JELFA - Poland)

## MichaelCC

Metanabol 5mg (JELFA - Poland). Contains - metandienonum 5mg.
1 blister per box, 20 tabs/blister. Complete package pictures

----------


## MichaelCC

complete box from every side ...

----------


## MichaelCC

stamped EXP. date and BATCH #

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics.

----------


## judge_dread

Good stuff bro  :Wink:

----------


## Rizmon

Enjoy

----------


## Juskievich

what is the price of metanabol in england?

----------


## garrett T

good stuff. the naposim r better goods bro. but yours r real man.


ebk all day!

----------


## mark210

Hello,I just wanted to know if naps should be taken with food or on a empty stomach? --And If i'm gonna take 10 (5mg) naps a day = 50mg's,how should i split the dosage ?

----------


## MichaelCC

You can take 10 pils if you want - it's OK, all depend of your body weight.
Better to take in between foods and in 2 equal split dosages per day. For example - 25mg (5 tabs) morning at 9.00am after the breakfast and 25mg at the 8.00pm after the 1-st dinner. The most important is, to provide approximately the same level of the active substance in the body during the whole day - that's why 2 equal split dosages are more suitable than one

----------


## mark210

Ok thanks , so i take them after a meal and i was thinking of taking it like 10mgs every few hours ,so its like a 5 split in the day. And also i weigh 230lbs

----------


## MichaelCC

I think 5 dosages are not necessary - 2 split dosages are enough. But if it's not problem for you, you can take it the way like you wrote, most important is not to take it at once..
50mg/day is also sufficient dosage if you have 230 lbs.

----------


## Celsior

What is the ideal dosage for a skinny guy at 130 lbs - 5mg in the morning and 5mg after dinero (total of 2tabs first two wks): And after 2 weeks only 5mg after dinner (total of one tab for, say, 4 wks)?

----------


## Testostack

looks good to me...........jmo  :Wink:

----------


## strongmann

good product, nice pics BTW!

strongmann

----------


## Johner

nice pictures

----------


## Testostack

:LOL:  naposim avy!

----------


## Smart-tony

Nice pics,and i have to get a good camera so i can post a clear pic some year.

----------


## GrahamHorgan

Hi everyone, im new to this and i really need help and advice on Metanabol Steroids . I train with weights and cardio sessions now and again, but im going to to starting working out 5 days a weeks now, back to what i was doing actually, the last wile i got lazy and i wasnt working out as much, but how ever im getting back to the 5 days and so on and i need to know what are theses Metanabol Steroids about? are theses a popular steriod taken with bodyy builders? and how long does it actually take to get really big with theses? thats another thing, is the gain Much faster taken theses, or it just not much difference? am i nearly better off with out them!.. As i said im all new to this section, but i need good and hard honest advice. Thank you for your time.

----------


## anabolic1979

this thread is 4 years old and i have no idea what your talking about  :Hmmmm: . this is also the pic forum and not the best forum for a question like this.

----------


## Big

> Hi everyone, im new to this and i really need help and advice on Metanabol Steroids. I train with weights and cardio sessions now and again, but im going to to starting working out 5 days a weeks now, back to what i was doing actually, the last wile i got lazy and i wasnt working out as much, but how ever im getting back to the 5 days and so on and i need to know what are theses Metanabol Steroids about? are theses a popular steriod taken with bodyy builders? and how long does it actually take to get really big with theses? thats another thing, is the gain Much faster taken theses, or it just not much difference? am i nearly better off with out them!.. As i said im all new to this section, but i need good and hard honest advice. Thank you for your time.


start your own thread, and try to make sense

----------

